# breeding and killing mice?



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hi people 

is there a law against me breeding mice and killing the young by freezing them an using them as snake food?

thanks

chris


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

if its 5 days and under i pop them in the freezer.

but after that its Co2 for me.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

could ya not have put this in the feedin section rather than the domestics section where there are lovers of mice that are actually alive? :lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

No theres not, but it's only new born mice that you can put straight into the freezer, any older and they go through huge amount of pain before they die 
I did breed my own for a few weeks.... untill I felt so guilty I couldn't do it anymore, or let the OH do it instead.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

soz i didnt think where to put it ...anyway its here lol.

yea i would be freezing them at about 5 days old, as that is the size im after for my snake. and i dont really have a problem killing them, my snake needs to eat something lol

thanks

chris


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

To be fair, hundreds of people kill mice/rats every year with rat traps etc so i can't see using them as snake food being a problem! LOL


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe a mod could move this to the feeding section then we dont have to look at it:devil:

Yes we know it goes on but I for one dont want to see the heading everytime I come on here as this bit is for pets


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe a mod could move this to the feeding section then we dont have to look at it:devil:


Haha, i know i wondered why he put it in here. 

You could always not click on somthing titled, '' killing mice for snake food'' :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

*H* said:


> No theres not, but it's only new born mice that you can put straight into the freezer, any older and they go through huge amount of pain before they die
> I did breed my own for a few weeks.... untill I felt so guilty I couldn't do it anymore, or let the OH do it instead.


Do very new born mice not feel pain? Are they not developed enough? I'm not starting an argument I'm genuinely interested. Thanks


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

well the parents will be pets lol if that helps.

and i beleve the the new borns, are not that developed that they seem to die that lil bit quicker, but dont hold me to that lol

chris


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Haha, i know i wondered why he put it in here.
> 
> You could always not click on somthing titled, '' killing mice for snake food'' :lol2:


 
You dont have to click on it the title says it all:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jerboa said:


> Do very new born mice not feel pain? Are they not developed enough? I'm not starting an argument I'm genuinely interested. Thanks


It's not so much that newborn, hairless mice do not feel pain - it's that they lose body heat so *fast* that they die very quickly when exposed to cold, faster than they'd die with exposure to high concentrations of carbon dioxide.

However, a five-day-old baby mouse is starting to get fur, and might well be better off with CO2 if you do not have an industrial flash-freezer.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> It's not so much that newborn, hairless mice do not feel pain - it's that they lose body heat so *fast* that they die very quickly when exposed to cold, faster than they'd die with exposure to high concentrations of carbon dioxide.
> 
> However, a five-day-old baby mouse is starting to get fur, and might well be better off with CO2 if you do not have an industrial flash-freezer.


 
that explains it lol

chris


----------

